# E-Mailkonten sichern bei Outlook 2003



## Alex2xm (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir jm. sagen wie ich meine E-Mailkonten in Outlook 2003 sichere? Bei
Outlook 2000 konnte man ja ohne Probleme die Konten exportieren und dann
später importieren. Leider habe ich bei Outlook 2003 diese Funktion nicht
mehr gefunden.


Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus

Alexander


----------



## Alex2xm (24. Februar 2004)

Hi Leute,

habe das Problem gelöst. Einfach  "Microsoft Office Tools -> Assistent zum
Speichern eigener Einstellungen" verwenden damit geht's.

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Georg Melher (24. Februar 2004)

Hättest Du auch über die "Exportieren" Funktion machen können. Ich denke mal, die ist nicht verschwunden.


----------



## paedi_s (25. Februar 2004)

Doch - die Funktion ist weg!
Habe mir auch schon überlegt, wie ich das am besten/einfachsten machen könnte ...


----------



## ritrei (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
sitze gerade vor Outlook und habe die Funktion "Microsoft Office-Tools Assistent" ausgeführt, klappt wunderbar.

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es die Funktion Importieren/Exportieren immer noch... unt "Datei > importieren/Exportieren" odeer bin ich im falschen Film (habe outlook 2003)


----------



## Wolf-IT (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo´zusammen,

den Im-/Export gibt es sicher noch. Allerdings sind in der pst-Datei die Konten nicht enthalten. Die können nur über den beschriebenen Assistenten gesichert werden.

Gruß Wolf


----------

